# Some picture of my collection that i have in ITALY



## habanaman

I wont show you a parts of my collection .


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> I wont show you a parts of my collection .


Some picture again


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> Some picture again


again picture


----------



## mikey202

Nice!!! those in the second set of pictures look top notch!!!!I'm green with envy!!


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> again picture


Again picture


----------



## icehog3

Note to self: "Vacation in Italy".


----------



## billysglitch

That's just mean...  
Nice collection


----------



## drevim

I fear Mr Klugs may have a challenger for largest "collection". This guy ain't messing around.

Very nice. I'm with you Icehog, road trip to Italy!!!


----------



## habanaman

drevim said:


> I fear Mr Klugs may have a challenger for largest "collection". This guy ain't messing around.
> 
> Very nice. I'm with you Icehog, road trip to Italy!!!


This is an invisible part of my collection.I have 12.000 cuban cigars rare and commercial.

But i am not able to small the picture.I have 50 pictures but ........

habanaman


----------



## vic_c

WOW beautiful collection!!!!!
VER NICE!

Che zona dell'Italia?


----------



## billysglitch

To help you condense the photos I would be more than happy to take some of the cigars off your hands... I am here to help.


----------



## habanaman

vic_c said:


> WOW beautiful collection!!!!!
> VER NICE!
> 
> Che zona dell'Italia?


Nord Italia.
Carpi Provincia di Modena

habanaman

P.s.

Sei Italiano?


----------



## pinokio

Speechless.....


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> Some picture again


the picture on right is an humidor of 1957 of Hoyo, signed by Fidel Castro in 2003 in a auction during the festival dell habano 2003


----------



## akatora

così bello che desidero gridare. Avete molto una collezione del respectfull il mio caro amico. Benvenuto a questo posto, spero che ritrovamento molti nuovi amici che li ripartiranno siate passione per i sigari!

----

so beautiful that I want to cry. You have a very respectfull collection my dear friend. Welcome to this place, I hope you find many new friends that will share you´re passion for cigars!

BTW. I can´t get the two first pictures to work.


----------



## RPB67

That is one great collection.

I need your contact info. The next time I am in Italy maybe we can hook up.

Mt parents live outside of Rome.

Awesome.


----------



## Bigga Petey

I know a little Italian....

Mili graci!
Mili Graci!
Mili Graci!

That is some collection of cigars.
You guys are killing me here.
Now it's a cold sweat.


----------



## SeanGAR

Wow ... congratulations on the excellent collection. Bellissima.


----------



## shakespeare

wow. Nothing else to say... only ....




wow...


----------



## jaxf250

Superb. Thanks for sharing... I love habano pron!


----------



## habanaman

RPB67 said:


> That is one great collection.
> 
> I need your contact info. The next time I am in Italy maybe we can hook up.
> 
> Mt parents live outside of Rome.
> 
> Awesome.


[email protected]

habanaman


----------



## Da Klugs

Very nice. You have an Olympian passion for the leaf.


----------



## Nely

Impressive!
Hey habanoman, your membership fees are past due, you must send a couple of those cigars as payment to my addie right away or you are out of here!



 (another shameless mooch attempt)


----------



## Moglman-cl

Beautiful collection, no question. I just knew I was in the wrong business.


----------



## mosesbotbol

habanaman said:


> I wont show you a parts of my collection .


Buone immagini. Siete un ventilatore di F1 o ciclismo?


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl

Very nice collection, well done!


----------



## mike32312

I'm speehless. I'm at work and saw your collection. thanks to you I now have to go home and change my pants. You know those would be best shared with me. Sending PM. :r


----------



## Blueface

Only one word comes to mind.

WOW!

What an impressive collection.
Did anyone note the Cohiba humidor on the top photo?
That bad boy is some serious money, as are the rest of theones he has posted.

Holy cow!
Habanaman is the Habano Man!


----------



## Jsabbi01

Thats a very impressive collection. Do you frequently smoke them, or are they more for the collectible aspect of our hobby?

Obviously we all enjoy smoking, but it would be tough to smoke something that old and rare.


----------



## thebiglebowski

habanaman said:


> This is an invisible part of my collection.I have 12.000 cuban cigars rare and commercial.
> 
> But i am not able to small the picture.I have 50 pictures but ........
> 
> habanaman


ok, habanaman - is that *TWELVE THOUSAND*???

holy cow...


----------



## Jason Love III

akatora said:


> così bello che desidero gridare. Avete molto una collezione del respectfull il mio caro amico. Benvenuto a questo posto, spero che ritrovamento molti nuovi amici che li ripartiranno siate passione per i sigari!


What he said! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Ivory Tower

Think about a fire-proof safe for those. 

It looks like a tremendous collection, and when I saw them I was thinking, "that guy is so lucky," and then I thought, "it would really suck to have all those cigars and then lose them by an accident or something." 

Does anybody here with a large collection like that keep them protected from disasters like fire, flood, earthquake, etc.?


----------



## Bruce

you can't insure something that is illegal in this country.


----------



## colgate

I believe he's indicating a collection of 12 thousand cigars. European (and SA) system involves putting periods where we put our commas and commas where we put our periods.

Dear sir. Do you smoke cigars? I am serious. I do not know how someone who smokes cigars could not dent some of those boxes


----------



## Hunter

Very, very nice. I can almost smell em from here.


----------



## dvickery

habanaman
would this be one of your cigars???from the partagas dinner last november.

derrek


----------



## NGuay

Wow. Thanks for the pics. That's an amazing collection. One can only hope your insights will be as valuable.


----------



## Thurm15

Wow! I want a collection like that when I grow up!


----------



## Bigga Petey

I had to come back and look at those pictures again.

Habanaman, I would like to be your nephew.


----------



## Warhorse545

Simply stunning. Thanks for sharing.


Stacey


----------



## Fredster

Nice collection! I am a 3rd generation Italian. My Grandfather was born and raised in Italy. I keep saying I'm going to visit one day. Maybe when the kids are a bit older.


----------



## opus

Very nice collection indeed. I feel lucky just to have seen pictures of it. I also would like to know if those are for smoking, or investment only. I once dated an Italian girl.


----------



## Cartierusm

When in Rome...


----------



## habanaman

dvickery said:


> habanaman
> would this be one of your cigars???from the partagas dinner last november.
> 
> derrek


derrek i am a big friends of Salvatore parisi.He lives in Roma i call him yestarday for tolk about cuban cigars.

He has one of the biggest collection in the world.

habanaman


----------



## habanaman

opusxox said:


> Very nice collection indeed. I feel lucky just to have seen pictures of it. I also would like to know if those are for smoking, or investment only. I once dated an Italian girl.


I happy to show you this picture .Many collectors dosen't show nothing .but i think that every lover must see some special cigars .In this world ,in cigarsworld ,therearen't different .don't exist the rich or power the lower or the worker of factory ,we have the same passion for the cigars.I have much cigars but i am happy to show and if you come in italy i am happy to smoke with you.No differet same passion!

I hope you have undestand the conscept .Sorry for my orrible english!

habanaman

Some cigars are for smoke ,and i smoke 2/3 cigars a day ,and some cigars are for collection.When i buy i know already if i am buying for smoke or collection .Some time happen that i buy for smoke and after 10 years these cigars are good for collection.


----------



## habanaman

who wonts look many other picture sand an e- mail to habanaman .


habanaman


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> who wonts look many other picture sand an e- mail to habanaman .
> 
> habanaman


Sorry!!!!

[email protected]


----------



## vic_c

habanaman said:


> Nord Italia.
> Carpi Provincia di Modena
> 
> habanaman
> 
> P.s.
> 
> Sei Italiano?


Oh, Modena in the north...molto famoso per aceto!!!
I have been to Italy many times but never to Modena..I would like to visit there though ...maybe in Marzo.

You're collection is amazing!
I used to think my collection was good until I saw your pictures !!!!


----------



## habanaman

vic_c said:


> Oh, Modena in the north...molto famoso per aceto!!!
> I have been to Italy many times but never to Modena..I would like to visit there though ...maybe in Marzo.
> 
> You're collection is amazing!
> I used to think my collection was good until I saw your pictures !!!!


Picture again

habanaman


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> Picture again
> 
> habanaman


Picture again


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> Picture again


Picture again


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> Picture again


little picture again


----------



## DaveC

some very very rare cigars here, awesome!!!


----------



## Mister Moo

Awesome. This post might oughta be sticky.


----------



## Jeff

Just shorted out my keyboard from all the drool!


----------



## croatan

Very, very nice


----------



## sirwood

...beautiful cigars !
Thanks for sharing your pictures !


----------



## mcgoospot

habanaman said:


> Picture again


nana nana boo boo!!!! You don't have the Montecristo book and I do!!!!!!

Great collection of stuff there. Would love to spend a few hours in your humidor!!!


----------



## habanaman

mcgoospot said:


> nana nana boo boo!!!! You don't have the Montecristo book and I do!!!!!!
> 
> Great collection of stuff there. Would love to spend a few hours in your humidor!!!


hahahahahaha yes i have also the maravillas montecristo "tomo". Betwenn 10 days i will be in havana ,and i have reserved 2 books!
hahahahahahahaah

Have a nice smoke
you come in Italy i will be happy to smoke something with you!

Habanaman


----------



## galaga

OK, nice pictures. Here, this is called cigar ****, which is short for cigar pornography. Yikes!


----------



## MoTheMan

NICE!!

I especially like the books (Cuaba, R&J, HdM).

KILLER!!*


*That's what happends when you spend a lot of time in Southern California. You start talking like a surfer.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

habanaman said:


> Picture again
> 
> habanaman


I would love to see your bands digitized and placed on the web. I have started a project to digitize many bands and make them available on the web. See here: Cigar Bands
These are all NON-CUBAN bands. Perhaps, in another life, I will start a project with Cuban bands.

Your cigars and your bands are incredible collections.

P.S. Ho studiatto Italiano un po, prima di andare in Italia la prima volta. Ho una amica in Roma (cappocia) e la visito qualche volta. Ciao.


----------



## habanaman

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> I would love to see your bands digitized and placed on the web. I have started a project to digitize many bands and make them available on the web. See here: Cigar Bands
> These are all NON-CUBAN bands. Perhaps, in another life, I will start a project with Cuban bands.
> 
> Your cigars and your bands are incredible collections.
> 
> P.S. Ho studiatto Italiano un po, prima di andare in Italia la prima volta. Ho una amica in Roma (cappocia) e la visito qualche volta. Ciao.


thank's very much!

habanaman


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> thank's very much!
> 
> habanaman


again band
habanaman


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh

habanaman said:


> again band
> habanaman


The condition of the bands looks perfect. Did you remove them from the cigars or did you obtain them from the manufacturer?

Doc


----------



## habanaman

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> The condition of the bands looks perfect. Did you remove them from the cigars or did you obtain them from the manufacturer?
> 
> Doc


you must know that the friend cuban for a little bit of money find what you wont.
So 10 years ago when the fashion for the cigars start i was there and ask to some guys that work in the factory to find me Anillas (band) .Some come directly from factory some come from old collection of some cuban roller very old ,that work in factory in 1970/80.

I have 1000 bands 2 books full.

I have had one band of batista dittatore i sell it to an america for 100 dollars

habanaman

habanaman


----------



## par

Come Stai!

What a lovely collection. I used to go to Milano quite often, but as of recently i've been mostly travelling to asia. My wife works in Italy, her company is based in Marche (Ancona). One of the things i love with your district is the cars... Many times been thinking of going on a factory tour of the Bulls and Stallions of modena!


Ciao,
Par (Pietro)
p.s. i studied italian to be able to converse with the owners of the factory that my wife is managing but i didn't give it the time and effort it deserved -basically i suck at anything but ordering food at a restaurant...


----------



## habanero

Caro habanaman,
Credo di riconoscere molto bene questa collezione  e leggo con piacere che ti sei "internazionalizzato" a livello di forum sui sigari :u .
Ci vediamo presto all'Avana  .

To the fellow board members,
Mr habanaman is a good friend and has an enviable collection of cigars and hard to come by humidors. The ones that particularly stand out are the Partagas Humidor (depicted in the second picture on his third post of this thread) he won at a raffle during a dinner in Havana to celebrate the 155th anniversary of the brand - note this is not the 155th Partagas Anniversary, but much rarer as a one off piece containing 115 cigars and two pipes - and the Cuaba Salomones Humidor containing 70 Salomones II, one of only 70 ever produced.

Here is a link to his website http://www.ba-havana-cigars-world.com/index1.htm.


----------



## Warhorse545

Not trying to start nothing here, but can I get my hip waders on?

Stacey

Edited for spelling.


----------



## habanaman

habanero said:


> Caro habanaman,
> Credo di riconoscere molto bene questa collezione  e leggo con piacere che ti sei "internazionalizzato" a livello di forum sui sigari :u .
> Ci vediamo presto all'Avana  .
> 
> To the fellow board members,
> Mr habanaman is a good friend and has an enviable collection of cigars and hard to come by humidors. The ones that particularly stand out are the Partagas Humidor (depicted in the second picture on his third post of this thread) he won at a raffle during a dinner in Havana to celebrate the 155th anniversary of the brand - note this is not the 155th Partagas Anniversary, but much rarer as a one off piece containing 115 cigars and two pipes - and the Cuaba Salomones Humidor containing 70 Salomones II, one of only 70 ever produced.
> 
> Here is a link to his website http://www.ba-havana-cigars-world.com/index1.htm.


ciao grande ,certo che ci vediamo all'avana.
Si mi sono internazionalizato ,solo il mio inglese rimane molto maccheronico.Cerco in ogni modo di farmi capire.Speriamo!!!

Comunque il nostro forum su www.cigarassociation .it

è molto più tecnico secondo me.Qui siamo ancora molto lontano anche se c'è molta voglia di sapere e conoscere.
Molto bello questo sito e molto bella questa gente.

habanaman


----------



## P-Town Smokes

Magnific, or in America, good shit maynard


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: "Vacation in Italy".


Tom beat me to it... :tpd:


----------



## Ms. Floydp

drevim said:


> *road trip* to Italy!!!


:r too funny.

Wow, look at all those cigars!! And they're so neat and organized.. but some of them don't look like they could be cigars!! What's the RG on them?


----------



## habanaman

Ms. Floydp said:


> :r too funny.
> 
> Wow, look at all those cigars!! And they're so neat and organized.. but some of them don't look like they could be cigars!! What's the RG on them?


Where you have find RG??

habanaman


----------



## colgate

Warhorse545 said:


> Not trying to start nothing here, but can I get my hip waders on?
> 
> Stacey
> 
> Edited for spelling.


habanero? I gotta get my pal scotchbonnet in here.


----------



## Jason78

I hate to sound jealous, but that is unbelievable. You have given me a new goal for my life. Actually, I think you gave me a new way to spend all the money I make, at least cigars hold their value!

God Bless you Habanaman, I look forward to touring Italy and hope to bump in to you.


----------



## tecnorobo

quite the impressive collection.
A+


----------



## Sean9689

Can't believe I missed this one! Very nice collection!


----------



## cvm4

Damn a very nice collection. I could never imagine spending that much on cigars, but if I had the money then it would be possible


----------



## DonWeb

drevim said:


> I fear Mr Klugs may have a challenger for largest "collection". This guy ain't messing around.
> 
> Very nice. I'm with you Icehog, road trip to Italy!!!


maybe not...

but it looks like he wins "best organization in a humi".

nicely done habanaman.


----------



## nickhager_99

thats a very VERY nice collection


----------



## Warhorse545

Bump



So some of the new guys can see Angelos collection.


Stacey


----------



## MoTheMan

Still friggin' awesome.


----------



## Warhorse545

yes it is



We need that drooling smiley


----------



## Sandman

Wanted to bring this back, cause it is so damn cool.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Wanted to bring this back, cause it is so damn cool.


Thanks for bringing that back.

Holy cow...what a show!!!


----------



## habanaman

some picture more and new


Angelo


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> some picture more and new
> 
> Angelo


picture again


----------



## habanaman

habanaman said:


> picture again


guys i have tons of fantastic new picture but i have finished the space on this site ...

or cancel the old picture!? But i don't wont or !? the server give me more space....

angelo


----------



## pinoyman

*Very nice pictures Angelo!

Reminds me of Carnales humidor.

Salud!*


----------



## habanaman

pinoyman said:


> *Very nice pictures Angelo!
> 
> Reminds me of Carnales humidor.
> 
> Salud!*


Exsactly!!!!! old style!

Ciao

Angelo


----------



## pinoyman

habanaman said:


> Exsactly!!!!! old style!
> 
> Ciao
> 
> Angelo


*By any chance Angelo, is he keeping some of your cigars?
Last time i spoke to him he said some of his clients just buy and
keep it inside his humidor for years.*


----------



## habanaman

pinoyman said:


> *By any chance Angelo, is he keeping some of your cigars?
> Last time i spoke to him he said some of his clients just buy and
> keep it inside his humidor for years.*


No.... Pino all my cigars are in cuba for 10% in some locker around the havana,and the 90% i have in italy ,inside my house i have a wolk-in with 12.000 or 13.000 cigars climated and umidificated by electronic sistem.

I have like an small (not so small) casa del habano in my house.

Angelo


----------



## pinoyman

*Just a thought.
good talking to you again Angelo.

Ciao!*


----------



## habanaman

pinoyman said:


> *Just a thought.
> good talking to you again Angelo.
> 
> Ciao!*


Also for me PINO.

ciao

Angelo


----------



## icehog3

habanaman said:


> No.... Pino all my cigars are in cuba for 10% in some locker around the havana,and the 90% i have in italy ,inside my house i have a wolk-in with 12.000 or 13.000 cigars climated and umidificated by electronic sistem.
> 
> I have like an small (not so small) casa del habano in my house.
> 
> Angelo


Not small at all Angelo!!


----------



## SDmate

great to see you back postin again Angelo


----------



## beezer

You make be proud goomba. Tell my relatives I said ciao


----------



## Sandman

habanaman said:


> guys i have tons of fantastic new picture but i have finished the space on this site ...
> 
> or cancel the old picture!? But i don't wont or !? the server give me more space....
> 
> angelo


Can someone help him to be able to post more photos. I'm not sure how to do it. I figure while the threads back and Angelo's back we might as well see some more extreme cigar ****.


----------



## RGD

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Can someone help him to be able to post more photos. I'm not sure how to do it. I figure while the threads back and Angelo's back we might as well see some more extreme cigar ****.


Well I can host his pictures on one of my web sites for him - no problem.

Angelo - if you would like - you can email me your pictures. I will make an index and put them on one of my servers for you. Then you could link to it with no problems.

Ron


----------



## Kayak_Rat

Ciao Angelo!!! Good to see you back. How is the family and the business? Look forward to seeing you in chat. Take care.

Zack


----------



## j6ppc

Excellent collection - I'm looking forward to seeing more.

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## mikey202

Welcome back Habanaman!!! Nice pictures as always!!!!


----------



## habanaman

RGD said:


> Well I can host his pictures on one of my web sites for him - no problem.
> 
> Angelo - if you would like - you can email me your pictures. I will make an index and put them on one of my servers for you. Then you could link to it with no problems.
> 
> Ron


Ok my e- mail is [email protected]

write to me ciao and i replay with pictures.

Grazie

Angelo


----------



## habanaman

j6ppc said:


> Excellent collection - I'm looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share.


Thank's a lot

Angelo


----------



## habanaman

Kayak_Rat said:


> Ciao Angelo!!! Good to see you back. How is the family and the business? Look forward to seeing you in chat. Take care.
> 
> Zack


Hey...my friend ...i can't forget of you...how are you doing? i hope well.

I am very happy to see you and the others guys .

thank's to all

angelo


----------



## RGD

habanaman said:


> Ok my e- mail is [email protected]
> 
> write to me ciao and i replay with pictures.
> 
> Grazie
> 
> Angelo


Okay - email sent to you - 

Ron


----------



## habanaman

RGD said:


> Okay - email sent to you -
> 
> Ron


i have already sent to you some picture

let me know

angelo


----------



## RockyP

that is an incredible selection. i hope someday i can have something like that


----------



## habanaman

RockyP said:


> that is an incredible selection. i hope someday i can have something like that


Thank's i hope for you .For to have so much cigars are necessary two things A little bit of money (not so much like many guys can think ..and a big passion for cuban cigars ,but when i say big.... mean really BIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Angelo


----------



## Bman

Angelo does everything Bigi...hehehe


----------



## habanaman

Bman said:


> Angelo does everything Bigi...hehehe


Ciao ...Bman

It 's fantastic look you here....

Angelo


----------



## Bman

habanaman said:


> Ciao ...Bman
> 
> It 's fantastic look you here....
> 
> Angelo


Angelo,"The Bman" is everywhere...cigar whore workin the streets...hehehe


----------



## ATLHARP

Hey Habanaman, 

Long time no see! Great pics as always:dr 

ATL


----------



## wij

Wow habanaman, I'm in awe. Thanks for allowing me to day-dream.


----------



## Joekendall04

wow. thats the prettiest damn thing i've seen in a while. great collection.


----------



## habanaman

A guys write an e- mail to me but i can't replay because his e-mail is wrong 

MR. Wong!?

i can't sent pictures !!!!


Angelo


----------



## Charles

You have a wonderful collection of cigars. I hope that you enjoy smoking them as much as collecting.


----------



## habanaman

Charles said:


> You have a wonderful collection of cigars. I hope that you enjoy smoking them as much as collecting.


thank's Charles

Yes i collecting but i smoke also much cuban cigars each years.

I think to smoke 1000 cigars for year

Angelo


----------



## Habanolover

Brought this back up just so some of the newer guys can see part of Angelo's collection.:tu


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Thanks! 12,000 cigars?? I have a long way to go. Incredible stash.


----------



## hamncheese

Did those pictures ever get hosted elsewhere?


----------



## donp

Uhhhhh! ...anybody got a tissue? I seem to have errr...ummm. made a little mess :ss


----------



## dyj48

I've seen these pictures before, but every time I see them, it just gives me chills. What an incredible collection. So maybe it's time for CS to sponsor a trip with a bunch of us to Italy....eh, Paul?


----------



## MeNimbus

Great collection. one day...one day :dr


----------



## cls515

got money?


----------



## mrbl8k

WOW.. More pics please! Absolutely impressive ! !


----------



## audio1der

I'm stillwaiting to be sent the link to his pics... (I asked Angelo)
:-(


----------



## Buckeye Jack

audio1der said:


> I'm stillwaiting to be sent the link to his pics... (I asked Angelo)
> :-(


I'd love to see these as well if they hosted somewhere. From the couple I did actually see, they looked awesome!


----------



## habanaman

audio1der said:


> I'm stillwaiting to be sent the link to his pics... (I asked Angelo)
> :-(


Guys i replay to all sunday! Sorry i must go to Paris !!!

Angelo


----------



## Kayak_Rat

cls515 said:


> got money?


What kind of comment is that? How much more rude could you be?

The enjoyment of cigars transcends all racial and economical boundaries.


----------



## ca21455

Very nice of you to share pictures of your collection. It is very impressive, well done!


----------



## TheDirector

:tpd:


----------



## yourchoice

Wow...thanks for bumping this thread. I'm glad I got to see the photos.

Beautiful collection.


----------



## ttours

Just when I thought the bar could get no higher. WOW, I think I will make the pics my desktop to get me a tad closer to my dream.

Great pics, I really appreciate the effort.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## Havanaaddict

habanaman said:


> I think to smoke 1000 cigars for year
> 
> Angelo


Angelo you got to pick up the smoking!!! On a off year I smoke 1300 :w 
:r But if I was left alone in your collection for a week I could put a BIG DENT IN IT:r


----------



## allanb3369

Bman said:


> Angelo does everything Bigi...hehehe


Hey there, amigo! And in addition to the cigars, I hear Angelo's walk-in humidor is an amazing thing to behold. I gotta get back to Italy soon!

Angelo is the inspiration for all of us mere mortals! :ss


----------



## pinoyman

allanb3369 said:


> Hey there, amigo! Angelo is the inspiration for all of us mere mortals! :ss


*We should ask Angelo if he is into bok split sometimes.

A box of Behike, four of us, Hmmmm? I'll pass... *


----------



## yourchoice

bump...

Albeit some of the pictures are gone, this thread is just plain AWESOME.


----------



## romwarrior

Wow this collection sounds awesome. I wish most of the pictures were still here. I only saw about 7-8 pics. Would love to see more.


----------



## bbaug14

HOLY CRAPOLA! That is just awesome. To dream....to dream....


----------



## vicvitola

Grazie y malto! 

If any Gorillas go to Modena be sure to pick up some aged Balsamic Vinegar.


----------



## mugen910

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: "Vacation in Italy".


:tpd:


----------



## Todd W

Wow, I'm just seeing this for the first time today. What an amazing collection, and Angelo appears to be a genuinely great person. It inspires me to see this kind of passion.

Oh, and:dr


----------



## hotreds

Robba da matti!


----------



## hk3

Cazzo Mia....... Bellissimi collezione regazzo!


----------



## Habanolover

Bump for Angelo's phenomenal collection!


----------



## Habanolover

Now I am gonna go look for his thread with the pics of his box of original release Behikes. Yes I said a box of them! 

Then I am going to get some Kleenex and retire to my room. :r


----------



## smelvis

Wow Talk about being humbled, What a great collection you have Sir!!!


----------



## Habanolover

You never know when Angelo may pop up here and grace us with some more pics of some recently acquired stuff. He used to have a web site with pics of some of his collection.


----------



## Habanolover

I knew I had some pics saved somewhere.

*Welcome to Anglos walk-in that is in his home*


----------



## Habanolover

*More*


----------



## smelvis

Good Lord that is a nice little collection


----------



## bogner

thanks for reviving this thread - that's just awesome!!


----------



## jessejava187

Wow, Those Monte and Cohiba Jars are awsome


----------



## tobacmon

First I'd like to say---"There is a God"

What are the 2 objects in the second pictures under the Monte's?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Wowmg:


----------



## tpharkman

Ding Ding Ding...He wins!!!:rockon:


----------



## harley33

Un-f'ing believable....


----------



## ckay

That's awesome.


----------



## JGD

Wow.


----------



## Scardinoz

That store has a great inventory.


----------



## Habanolover

Scardinoz said:


> That store has a great inventory.


Don't think Angelo will let anyone do any shopping there but if you happen to meet him somewhere he will be more than glad to share a rare smoke with you.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Angelo has some wonderful cigars.
I remember reading once in Forbes Magazine about 3 years back around Christmas time.
About a man named Salvatore Parisi he had a collection of over 60,000 Cuban cigars valued at over 2,5 million back then.
Pre embargo signed boxes cabinets and some special cigars rolled from some Cuban Black market tobacco that were to die for.
So pungent and oily that some touch it and break out.
Sure would like to see that stash.mg:


----------



## Cadillac

Yep, there are some really nice collections out there.


----------



## Shaz

Why couldn't I have seen this thread *before* I went to Italy this spring! It would have been well worth the effort to seek this gentlemen out just to see and smell the aroma of his humidor. The Sistine Chapel has nothing on this. OMG, that's just sick.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Shaz said:


> Why couldn't I have seen this thread *before* I went to Italy this spring! It would have been well worth the effort to seek this gentlemen out just to see and smell the aroma of his humidor. The Sistine Chapel has nothing on this. OMG, that's just sick.


If your ever in Rome seek out Salvatore Parisi now that's a collection!:mrgreen:


----------

